# Question about the definition and laws pertaining to a "clocked" ticket?



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

I was pulled over and issued a ticket a little while ago. On the ticket the officer marked clocked posted and estimated. He claimed to have been standing next to me at a light at which point he went straight and I made a left. After driving down the road for like 5 min with no cars at all on the road I noticed head lights appear behind me, traveling at least 20 mph faster than me. As soon as the lights appear the blue lights turn on and I get pulled over. The officer then explains that he was standing at the light with me and went straight, then he made a uturn at the next intersection and proceeded to try to chase me down. His exact words were "I had to exceed the speed limit to catch up to you". After he came back with the written ticket he told me that he noticed I had been pulled over before and that I was close to getting a suspension. Then he said that he doesnt believe I should have a liscence. He said Im just tring to get my point across and handed me the ticket 60 in a 35. I imediatly told him there was no way this was possible and he didnt want to talk to me and started walking away. As he was walking to his car he said something along the lines of I don't care what you have to say, and I dont think the courts will either. I was furios. The other tickets I recieved that he was refering to were all pending and have been found NR. What should I do in this case. And I was wondering, doesnt the officer need to have me in sight the whole time or at least PART OF THE TIME to clock me according to the law?


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Definition of a "clocked" ticket?*



Unregistered said:


> I was furios.


Hi Furios! That's an interesting name, is it Italian?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Definition of a "clocked" ticket?*



bbelichick said:


> Hi Furios! That's an interesting name, is it Italian?


I think it's Portugese


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Sot?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Nope...not me...but this guy certainly is dumb enough to be one of my trolls.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Definition of a "clocked" ticket?*



bbelichick said:


> Hi Furios! That's an interesting name, is it Italian?


He said he WAS Furios. So now he goes by a different name.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Unregistered said:


> What should I do in this case.


I'd say...cry like a little baby.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

"unregistered" please don't be intimidated by these guys..... CLOCKED means that the officer looks at his watch to decided whether to stop you or not. On this special watch is outside temperature, time remaining on shift, and how long until the Dunkins in the center of town opens. It isn't rocket science but it sure is fun. Pay your ticket you TROLL !!!!!!!


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

Does anyone EVER read the other posts on this site before bitching about their speeding tickets? Meathead
I second Portugese.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Please take advantage of the spell check feature next time you make another moronic post.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

CivilServiceNO1Fan said:


> Sot?


No.... Its not all Sotski. There was no mention of MP5's, Flash-Grenades or C4.
SOT's clean on this one....



andy0921 said:


> Please take advantage of the spell check feature next time you make another moronic post.


 Andrew please. Rhetoric like that makes me _furios_....


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

> And I was wondering, doesnt the officer need to have me in sight the whole time or at least* PART OF THE TIME* to clock me according to the law?


I suspect he had you in sight at the light, when you turned and when he U-turned to catch you.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

misconceived said:


> I second Portugese.


I respectfully disagree with both of you. I distinctly remember around Season 4, Tony Soprano traveled to Italy and picked up some new muscle. The guy's name was Furio. He was a badass with a ponytail, if there is such a thing (fat posers like Segal don't count).


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

Unregistered said:


> I was pulled over and issued a ticket a little while ago. On the ticket the officer marked clocked posted and estimated. He claimed to have been standing next to me at a light at which point he went straight and I made a left. After driving down the road for like 5 min with no cars at all on the road I noticed head lights appear behind me, traveling at least 20 mph faster than me. As soon as the lights appear the blue lights turn on and I get pulled over. The officer then explains that he was standing at the light with me and went straight, then he made a uturn at the next intersection and proceeded to try to chase me down. His exact words were "I had to exceed the speed limit to catch up to you". After he came back with the written ticket he told me that he noticed I had been pulled over before and that I was close to getting a suspension. Then he said that he doesnt believe I should have a liscence. He said Im just tring to get my point across and handed me the ticket 60 in a 35. I imediatly told him there was no way this was possible and he didnt want to talk to me and started walking away. As he was walking to his car he said something along the lines of I don't care what you have to say, and I dont think the courts will either. I was furios. The other tickets I recieved that he was refering to were all pending and have been found NR. What should I do in this case. And I was wondering, doesnt the officer need to have me in sight the whole time or at least PART OF THE TIME to clock me according to the law?


What should you do??? Call Deval Patrick!!! not only will he try to help you with the ticket, but he may even write a letter on your behalf...or is that only for people already in jail??


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

Can't be Portugese. If he was he would have handed the officer one of those sweet fake Brazilian licenses.You know the ones the idiots pay big bucks for along with those wonderful International drivers licenses.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

I think you need a lawyer! To teach you to spell.

I believe you mean paced not clocked.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

Dear Poster,
In this case you should firts go fuck yourself, then appeal the citation thus allowing the officer to collect a little beer fund money, be found responsible, pay the citation in addition to the court fees you just shelled out, then go fuck yourself again.
Regards,
Dont really give a shit that your whiney ass got cited!

P.S.
Next time you receive a citation that causes you to become furios, tense up, clench your fists, and take one sharp step toward the officer... that way there he can CLOCK you upside your empty head!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

wgciv said:


> Dear Poster,
> In this case you should firts


Is _firts _the feminine noun of _farts_?

:F:


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

MSP75 said:


> Is _firts _the feminine noun of _farts_?
> 
> :F:


Ahhhhh, sure, good one buddy.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I LOVE "Ask a Cop"...now I have to clean the coffee from my monitor....

</IMG>


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I vote that "Ask a Cop" be renamed "Ask a Dumb Question"!


----------



## BufordTJustice (Dec 13, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> I was pulled over and issued a ticket a little while ago.
> 
> GREAT....SLOW DOWN
> 
> ...


----------

